# Window Tint



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

I was wondering where you guys got your WT from and what %. I am thinking to get 35% on the front doors and 20% on the back window and rear seats. 
What do you guys have and think would look the best on black. 

I am also wondering if I should get it precut from eBay for $22 shipped or buy from local store. Any inputs and pics would be appreciated.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I got 15% all around the car, illegal in my state and most but I have yet to be stopped. I did one tint job on my own vehicle and honestly it was a pain in the ass, find a nice local place that has been around a while and get it done. I know the GTO cost me $125 and comes with a lifetime warranty.:seeya:


Save yourself the headache and risk of bubbles by putting that in the hands of someone else.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't buy the cheap stuff. 3m makes the best imo. 3% rear and small sides, 50% doors(all i could do legally in Ohio).


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Definitely find out what your state laws are(%'s vary), you don't want to give the cops a reason to pull you over......


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in IL, everything was legal except the driver and passenger front doors until recently, when they changed the law and it is now legal to have tint in the front, just not sure what and if there is specific % for the front. 

I usually try to do everything I can myself. I cannot recall last time I took any of my cars to service. Heck, fix a car here and there every once in a while. So, taking the car to someone else is out of question.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Please please, do not go cheap on tint. It is so worth it to have it done by a professional. I had my GTP and went with the "simple" pre-cut eBay garbage. Took a whole night to do, came out ok but ended up ripping it off in a few weeks and paid to have it done right. IDK the laws in your state, but Michigan is no tint on the front two windows. I went with limo on my Jeep, if your getting popped the % doesn't really matter.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

I will go to the local store and buy a roll, the quality should be ok I would guess. And, we'll see if it holds.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Before you do that, write down the brand at the part store and google it and compare the price to the 3m. The crap at the part store will turn purple in a few years.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Before you do that, write down the brand at the part store and google it and compare the price to the 3m. The crap at the part store will turn purple in a few years.


just seen this, anyway, i bought two rolls of 20%, GAli heat resistant. we will see how it holds up. i assume that it shouldnt fade quickly as it is heat resistant. i also watched this guy's videos on how to do it, real good stuff. How to Tint Car Windows - MonkeySee

i managed to do 2 rear windows and it took me more than i expected darn. i even took my time by heat drying it for a lil bit. i think it came out perfect but once it dries, i will know for certain. i have more than enough for the back winshield, but that will be a pain in the neck and certainly take more than 2 hours. which brings me to the question, is there a way i can take out the third brake light? so i do not have to cut around it.


----------



## mbane627 (Oct 4, 2011)

*window tint*

I got my 04 done last weekend and i tried to do it my self but it is a pain so i would say take it to a shop or buy it precut. i have 40% on the front and 8% on the back windows but on a black gto get 35% on the front it will look sexxy no doubt. And you can take out the third tail light you pop it of and unplug it and when your done plug it in and it pops right back on.


----------



## Gsxr2Goat (Sep 27, 2011)

i have a small tint shop in fl i charge 125 full car how ever dark you want it except limo lifetime warranty :seeya:

3m makes good film but llumar and ASWF is also good just stay away from suntek and other off name brands always ask the shop you go to what name brand they carry... and its not a real warranty if they dont give you a manufacture warranty card which covers you nation wide ... and please dont ever try to tint it yourself you will just be throwing money away


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^ Where are you in Florida? My rear quarter windows are bubbling. How much would it cost to replace that tint?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

The side windows are perfect except for a one small bubble in the corner. Darn almost perfect. Try doing the back window and it seems the tint is not wide enough. Needs like less than an inch. F my luck. My neighbor came by and he was like damn I just paid 150$ for 3 windows. Now he wants me to do his on other car lol. 

It seems like I'll have to order some wider tint for the back. 27inch x 4.5 feet. Hey GSX would you send me a piece and how much through paypal. The auto zone here only has 24 inch wide.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Normally I don't tint, but my interior gets hot in the summer so I'm thinking 50% on the doors, quarter windows and rear.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

50% is very light. If I was you, I would consider 35 or 20. Now I am considering 5-15% for the back window, 20 on quarter window look neat and is really easy to see through from inside. I do a lot of shouldr checks when I drive and did not want to spoil that. But if I was to do it again, I would go with 15 on the quarter windows. 

And question, does anyone know what % is the 3m tint. Just curious


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

3m makes about every percent you can think of. As i said earlier i have 3% on the rears and 50% on the doors.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I went with the Limo tint and hate it. It is to dark I gotta always roll down the window for left and right turns and you cant see out the back window. At night forget it then your really screwed so be careful with what you choose------------danfigg


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I went 15% all around and it looks awesome IMO. It is kind of hard to see at night, but i guess thats the price you pay to look cool lol.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is before tinting.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Windows tinted 35% all around, older picture the beginning of summer. I am from Illinois as well, my interior is red, if yours is black I'm sure it will look a bit darker.


----------

